# Swine Syndicate results for Brockport



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2012)

15 place Chicken
17 Ribs
17 Pork
3 Brisket
10th place overall out of 29 teams.

Good times were had by all.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 8, 2012)

I knew that brisket was an award winner, congratulations Witt boys!


----------



## john pen (Jul 8, 2012)

Way to represent my friend..


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 9, 2012)

Well seems to recall wishing yall a hearty congrats somewhere at some time. Great job folks.


----------

